# radeon GPU lockup with DRI_PRIME

## mahdi1234

Hi guys,

I have dual machine with Intel and AMD card.

```
lspci | grep -E "AMD|VGA"

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)

05:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Opal XT [Radeon R7 M265] (rev ff)

```

Running latest kernel with both intel/radeon compiled as module

```
emerge -pv gentoo-sources

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.0-r1:4.4.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-build -experimental -kdbus -symlink" 0 KiB

```

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon               1091967  1

iwlmvm                147339  0

ttm                    60233  1 radeon

i915                  888746  2

i2c_algo_bit            4232  2 i915,radeon

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4139  0

drm_kms_helper         81709  2 i915,radeon

syscopyarea             2586  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect             2662  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt               2032  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops             1154  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   236574  7 ttm,i915,drm_kms_helper,radeon

iwlwifi                94620  1 iwlmvm

```

Switching to radeon as following -

```
xrandr --listproviders

Providers: number : 2

Provider 0: id: 0x6b cap: 0xb, Source Output, Sink Output, Sink Offload crtcs: 4 outputs: 6 associated providers: 0 name:Intel

Provider 1: id: 0x41 cap: 0xf, Source Output, Sink Output, Source Offload, Sink Offload crtcs: 2 outputs: 0 associated providers: 0 name:radeon

```

```
xrandr --setprovideroffloadsink 0x41 0x6b
```

This seems to work fine

```

DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD OLAND (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.7.0)
```

and glxgears work fine as well

```
DRI_PRIME=1 glxgears 

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

11755 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2350.975 FPS

11867 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2373.293 FPS
```

though once I ran something more power consuming like steam games gpu hardlocks system

```

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852411.844915] radeon 0000:05:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10020msec

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852411.844926] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000004086 last fence id 0x000000000000408c on ring 0)

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472679] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Saved 177 dwords of commands on ring 0.

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472769] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000049

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472773] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0xF5D04028

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472786] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0xEE400000

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472788] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472790] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200000C0

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472847] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472849] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472851] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x40000000

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472853] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00408006

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472855] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x84228647

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472857] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472859] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472861] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_ADDR   0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:14 [kernel] [852412.472864] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.088853] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x0000DDFF

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.088915] radeon 0000:05:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000100

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090079] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0x00003028

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090084] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090090] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090095] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200000C0

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090155] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090160] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090165] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090169] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090174] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090180] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090185] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.090319] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.106214] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c98 = 5323c42/0

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.106219] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108842] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108936] radeon 0000:05:00.0: WB enabled

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108939] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffd09c00

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108940] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffd09c04

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108942] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffd09c08

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108943] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffd09c0c

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.108945] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffd09c10

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.110499] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xfab35a18

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.513809] [drm:r600_ring_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)

Jan 30 16:11:15 [kernel] [852413.513904] [drm:si_resume [radeon]] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume

Jan 30 16:11:25 [kernel] [852423.377302] radeon 0000:05:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10062msec

Jan 30 16:11:25 [kernel] [852423.377313] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000004086 last fence id 0x000000000000408c on ring 0)

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008009] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Saved 207057 dwords of commands on ring 0.

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008091] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000148

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008098] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0xA0003028

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008103] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008109] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008114] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200206C0

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008174] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008179] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008184] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008189] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000802

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008194] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x800001E3

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008200] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008205] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008210] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_ADDR   0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:26 [kernel] [852424.008215] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.025158] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.025168] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x0000DDFF

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.025227] radeon 0000:05:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000500

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026392] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0x00003028

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026397] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026402] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026408] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200006C0

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026480] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026492] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026508] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026514] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026519] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026524] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026529] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:27 [kernel] [852425.026677] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.034565] [drm:atom_op_jump [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.034624] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing BF6E (len 237, WS 0, PS 4) @ 0xBF7C

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.034678] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing B872 (len 78, WS 12, PS 8) @ 0xB8AB

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.051464] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c98 = 5323c42/0

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.051470] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

Jan 30 16:11:32 [kernel] [852430.457209] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.659838] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662433] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662532] radeon 0000:05:00.0: WB enabled

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662534] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffd09c00

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662536] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffd09c04

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662537] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffd09c08

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662539] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffd09c0c

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.662540] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffd09c10

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852430.664089] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xfab35a18

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852431.081028] [drm:r600_ring_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)

Jan 30 16:11:33 [kernel] [852431.081124] [drm:si_resume [radeon]] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852440.927549] radeon 0000:05:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10047msec

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852440.927563] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000004086 last fence id 0x000000000000408c on ring 0)

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541600] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Saved 151793 dwords of commands on ring 0.

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541688] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000148

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541694] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0xA0003028

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541700] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541704] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541709] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200206C0

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541768] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541773] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541778] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541782] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000802

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541787] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x800001E3

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541792] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541797] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541801] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_ADDR   0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:43 [kernel] [852441.541806] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.562996] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.563005] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x0000DDFF

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.563063] radeon 0000:05:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000500

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564227] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0x00003028

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564232] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564237] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564243] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200006C0

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564302] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564307] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564312] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564317] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564322] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564328] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564333] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:11:44 [kernel] [852442.564467] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.570785] [drm:atom_op_jump [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.570844] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing BF6E (len 237, WS 0, PS 4) @ 0xBF7C

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.570898] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing B872 (len 78, WS 12, PS 8) @ 0xB8AB

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.579714] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c98 = 5323c42/0

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.579718] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852447.957217] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.146028] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148482] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148605] radeon 0000:05:00.0: WB enabled

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148610] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffd09c00

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148614] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffd09c04

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148618] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffd09c08

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148621] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffd09c0c

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.148625] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffd09c10

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.150173] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xfab35a18

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.555628] [drm:r600_ring_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)

Jan 30 16:11:50 [kernel] [852448.555690] [drm:si_resume [radeon]] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852458.601873] radeon 0000:05:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10240msec

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852458.601884] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000004086 last fence id 0x000000000000408c on ring 0)

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229634] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Saved 96529 dwords of commands on ring 0.

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229716] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000148

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229723] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0xA0003028

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229728] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229734] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229739] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200206C0

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229798] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229803] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229809] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229814] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000802

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229819] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x800001E3

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229824] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229830] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229835] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_ADDR   0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:01 [kernel] [852459.229840] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.252049] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.252059] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x0000DDFF

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.252117] radeon 0000:05:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000500

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253284] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0x00003028

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253293] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253301] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253309] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200006C0

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253372] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253380] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253385] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253390] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253395] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253400] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253406] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:02 [kernel] [852460.253540] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

Jan 30 16:12:07 [kernel] [852465.261128] [drm:atom_op_jump [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck in loop for more than 5secs aborting

Jan 30 16:12:07 [kernel] [852465.261188] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing BF6E (len 237, WS 0, PS 4) @ 0xBF7C

Jan 30 16:12:07 [kernel] [852465.261243] [drm:atom_execute_table_locked [radeon]] *ERROR* atombios stuck executing B872 (len 78, WS 12, PS 8) @ 0xB8AB

Jan 30 16:12:07 [kernel] [852465.276769] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 8086:9c98 = 5323c42/0

Jan 30 16:12:07 [kernel] [852465.276774] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.657922] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.848425] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.850931] [drm] PCIE GART of 1024M enabled (table at 0x0000000000277000).

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851081] radeon 0000:05:00.0: WB enabled

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851089] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 0 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c00 and cpu addr 0xffd09c00

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851092] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 1 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c04 and cpu addr 0xffd09c04

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851095] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 2 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c08 and cpu addr 0xffd09c08

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851097] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 3 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c0c and cpu addr 0xffd09c0c

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.851100] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 4 use gpu addr 0x0000000080000c10 and cpu addr 0xffd09c10

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852465.852650] radeon 0000:05:00.0: fence driver on ring 5 use gpu addr 0x0000000000075a18 and cpu addr 0xfab35a18

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852466.269574] [drm:r600_ring_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)

Jan 30 16:12:08 [kernel] [852466.269658] [drm:si_resume [radeon]] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume

Jan 30 16:12:18 [kernel] [852476.154025] radeon 0000:05:00.0: ring 0 stalled for more than 10084msec

Jan 30 16:12:18 [kernel] [852476.154037] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU lockup (current fence id 0x0000000000004086 last fence id 0x000000000000408c on ring 0)

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.781950] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Saved 41265 dwords of commands on ring 0.

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782021] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU softreset: 0x00000148

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782023] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0xA0003028

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782025] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782027] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782029] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200206C0

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782086] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782088] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782090] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782092] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000802

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782094] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x800001E3

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782096] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782098] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782100] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_ADDR   0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:19 [kernel] [852476.782103] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   VM_CONTEXT1_PROTECTION_FAULT_STATUS 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.737706] radeon 0000:05:00.0: Wait for MC idle timedout !

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.737709] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x0000DDFF

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.737763] radeon 0000:05:00.0: SRBM_SOFT_RESET=0x00000500

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738920] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS               = 0x00003028

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738922] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE0           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738924] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   GRBM_STATUS_SE1           = 0x00000006

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738926] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS               = 0x200006C0

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738983] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   SRBM_STATUS2              = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738985] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008674_CP_STALLED_STAT1 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738987] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008678_CP_STALLED_STAT2 = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738989] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00867C_CP_BUSY_STAT     = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738991] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_008680_CP_STAT          = 0x00000000

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738993] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D034_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.738995] radeon 0000:05:00.0:   R_00D834_DMA_STATUS_REG   = 0x44C83D57

Jan 30 16:12:20 [kernel] [852477.739124] radeon 0000:05:00.0: GPU reset succeeded, trying to resume

Jan 30 16:12:21 [kernel] [852479.582373] sysrq: SysRq : Emergency Remount R/O 
```

any ideas what could cause this?

thanks & cheers

----------

## Demonking

i know it's old, but have you solved your problem?

Now i have the same issue, but no solution :/

----------

## chithanh

This is probably a bug in the radeon driver, which is best reported at https://bugs.freedesktop.org/

----------

